# System randomly rebooting



## Rotsac (Jan 26, 2005)

For some odd reason my system likes to reboot randomly. First I was looking in my event viewer and didnt notice any errors, but i did see alot of cdrom stoppage. I had 2 cdroms a dvd burner and a cd burner. I took the cd burner out and the problems stop. Then a few weeks ago i bout a logitech quick zoom webcam, and then the problems started up once again. Random reboots, im very puzzled as to whats going on. System also doesnt always shutdown when i tell it to, get to the point were everything usually shuts off, but reboots instead.

System specs:
Asus P4C800-E Deluxe with latest bios
1 Prescott P4 3.0GHz 1MB L2-Cache, 800MHz FSB
ATI Radeon 9600XT 128MB
Kingston ValueRAM Dual Channel 184 Pin 1G(512MBx2) DDR PC-3200
PSU RAIDMAX ATX12v 420 WATT (came with case i ordered)
Creative Labs SoundBlaster LIVE! (onboard sound does no support digital speakers D'oh)
1 80gig Wester Digital HDD
1 160 Maxtor HDD
1 Lite-on DVDR burner
Logitech MX800 Wireless Mouse thru USB
Logitech QuickZoom webcam thru USB

All drivers are upto date


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.jscustompcs.com/power_supply/


----------



## Rotsac (Jan 26, 2005)

Your Recommended Minimum Power Supply is 295 Watts

I got that covered... 420 Watt PSU


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

turn off the auto reboot and see if you receive a bsod error message


----------



## Rotsac (Jan 26, 2005)

done, also i just rememberd bout minidump files, however i have forgot how to read them :| If anyone would be so gracious as to take a look at them for my and post back the possible driver fault was, it would be great appreciated
I have attached ALL minidump files (jan 6th to jan 26)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i don't know how to read them


----------



## Rotsac (Jan 26, 2005)

well i figured out how to read them again, and im still puzzled, its not just 1 thing causing the crash, its a few things. Here are some of the results:

Cannot get _POOL_TRACKER_BIG_PAGES type size
Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+60832 )

Probably caused by : d347bus.sys ( d347bus+d862 )

Unable to load image ks.sys, Win32 error 2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ks.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ks.sys
Unable to load image sysaudio.sys, Win32 error 2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sysaudio.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sysaudio.sys
Probably caused by : ks.sys ( ks+a58b )


Cannot get _POOL_TRACKER_BIG_PAGES type size
Unable to load image SYMTDI.SYS, Win32 error 2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMTDI.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMTDI.SYS
Unable to load image SYMEVENT.SYS, Win32 error 2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMEVENT.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMEVENT.SYS
Probably caused by : SYMTDI.SYS ( SYMTDI+1a1fb )


Cannot get _POOL_TRACKER_BIG_PAGES type size
Unable to load image wdmaud.sys, Win32 error 2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for wdmaud.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for wdmaud.sys
Unable to load image d347bus.sys, Win32 error 2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for d347bus.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for d347bus.sys
Probably caused by : wdmaud.sys ( wdmaud+9946 )


Unable to load image tcpip.sys, Win32 error 2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for tcpip.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for tcpip.sys
Unable to load image SYMTDI.SYS, Win32 error 2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMTDI.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMTDI.SYS
Unable to load image afd.sys, Win32 error 2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for afd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for afd.sys
Probably caused by : SYMTDI.SYS ( SYMTDI+27cb7 )


Tose are all the different reports I have gotten, I see more of *Probably caused by : ntoskrnl.exe ( nt+60832 )* then anything else.

I did recently yank out a ethernet card I was using for net, and switched to the onboard lan on the mobo (i had it disabled when i had ethernet card in)


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if this applies
http://www.winnetmag.com/Article/ArticleID/14722/14722.html


----------



## Rotsac (Jan 26, 2005)

it does not, my system boots up fine, it just reboots out of the blue, sometimes it will go 2 days, or 5 mins before it crashes, its completely random. And i got the error message, BAD_POOL_CALLER


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.microsoft.com/resources/...Windows/XP/all/reskit/en-us/prmd_stp_czgw.asp


----------



## bentnail (Jul 23, 2004)

*Random Reboot*

Rotsac, have you tried just using one stick of the KVR400X64C3A512 RAM? If not, take one stick out, boot up and see if the random crashes continue.

While you have the stick out, look to see what brand name of chips are on the stick. I had a similar problem with random reboots and tried several things to no avail. The chips on the bad RAM were Vitelic brand. The retailer replaced my Kingston ValueRam with ones that contained Elpida chips. I have not had a problem since.


----------



## Rotsac (Jan 26, 2005)

Well i ran a memory checking program for 2 and a half hours, and memory came back error free. Next logical thing was formating. Did that, got XP Pro working (with sp2) installed all my drivers. System ran fine. Now, I have a logitech QuickCam Zoom. I didnt install it because I had this feeling it was the one causing all the problems. I waited bout 4 days to install it, and what do you know, once i installed it, the random reboots started up :|. Im currently yelling at logitech to fix there crappy software/drivers that are makin my sheit unstable


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check you are not underpowered
http://www.jscustompcs.com/power_supply/
my dauter uses the logitech with no problems with the drivers


----------



## Rotsac (Jan 26, 2005)

dai said:


> check you are not underpowered
> http://www.jscustompcs.com/power_supply/
> my dauter uses the logitech with no problems with the drivers


Your Recommended Minimum Power Supply is 309 Watts!!* 
PSU is 420 Watts


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

these are based on a quality supply add 30% margin= 400w
and it is pushing it @ 420w


----------



## bentnail (Jul 23, 2004)

*Random Reboots*

Rotsac, are you still having problems with the random reboots? If so, try just one stick of RAM to see if the reboots continue. :smile:


----------

